# Clinic comparisons



## Chedza (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi 
Can anyone point me in the right direction as to where i go to research clinics abroad?? Or does anyone have any recommendations?? Bit overwhelmed with all the information - is it just a case of reading through each country's sub board on the International part ??
Thanks Chedza


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

what are you looking at from a clinic abroad IVF yourself or DE's or DS?  many people go abroad for DE's which are much harder to come by. Also my UK consultant recommened Spain and IVI clinics or USA Shady Grove, I chose Spain for distance to the UK and also that I have dark hair and eyes so look like the Spanish population.  But if I was looking for blonde hair and blue eyes I would probably go elsewhere as the wait may be much longer. Eastern Europe/Greece offer much cheaper cycles and have god results. 

Other places that are popular for IVF is Barbados

Then if it DE or DS do you want ID release or are you happy with anonymous- that will narrow your countries down as the law of countries will determine this- if you do want ID release or want to see a lot or even choose your donors and know a lot of info  about them - then predominantly you are looking at the USA - but the prices are more expensive particularly with the exchange rate.

It is a matter of wading through and deciphering the success rates and pregnancies vd live births though! 
Good Luck
L x


----------



## Chedza (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for your reply- the only reason we are looking to go abroad is cost and for IVF/ICSI for myself. Not using DE/DS- at all . 
Chedza


----------



## shellspain (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Chedza,
Is it really that much cheaper to have IVF overseas? I live in Spain and had IVF using my own eggs this year and by the time Id paid for treatment and meds it working out the same if not more than the UK (and my clinic is a bit cheaper than most).
Will you be able to get meds on NHS and just pay for overseas treatment?

Shelly
x


----------



## Chedza (Jun 14, 2008)

I get what you mean but we are thinking of it as a way of also having a sort of holiday at the same time-otherwise our leave days from work seem to spent doing treatment and then we have no time to go away etc . Thanks for your reply
Chedza


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

barbados has some great results if you want a holiday and treatment
L x


----------

